# 02 F-350 front axle knock



## basheroffroad (Dec 26, 2004)

Been having problems lately with a knocking sound in the front end of my 2002 F-350 SRW 5.4 I have managed to figure out where its coming from just cant figure out how to fix it.:angry: hoping someone on here can help. The passenger side u-joint yokes are knocking on the lower ball joint nut. Both of the u-joints were replaced when this first started happening but the knocking came back within a week. The garage that did the work won't help since it left their shop with no knocking and didn't start for a week.:realmad: So for the last few months i have been driving around with the u-joint zip tied in place so it wont knock but now that winter is upon us it would be helpful to be able to use 4 wheel without having to carry a pack of industrial zip ties around to tie it back in place. also not sure why but with the truck in 2 wheel and the hubs unlocked the axle shafts still rotate while driving down the road. don't know if this is normal or not but makes no sense. thank you in advance for any help!!


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think there is a bushing or bearing where the axle shaft comes out of the axle housing. Maybe this is worn causing the axle shaft to not rotate true causing it to hit the balljoint nut.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And why can't you take it back. Whats the warranty on there work? Taillights past the bumper?


----------



## basheroffroad (Dec 26, 2004)

Tony350;1677543 said:


> I think there is a bushing or bearing where the axle shaft comes out of the axle housing. Maybe this is worn causing the axle shaft to not rotate true causing it to hit the balljoint nut.


I have tried to find a part number for an outer axle seal or bearing but can't seem to find it anywhere and the guys at the parts store keep telling me i don't know what I'm talking about.

and yes dieselss they said they would have looked at it again if it had started the day I got the truck back from them but because it was ok for a week they claim that I must have done something to it after they fixed it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a seal on the axle tube. And then a big seal on the inner hub on the axle. Those are the 2 that you would need.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

basheroffroad;1677592 said:


> *I have tried to find a part number for an outer axle seal or bearing but can't seem to find it anywhere and the guys at the parts store keep telling me i don't know what I'm talking about.
> *
> 
> and yes dieselss they said they would have looked at it again if it had started the day I got the truck back from them but because it was ok for a week they claim that I must have done something to it after they fixed it.


There is no seal or bearing on the outer part of the axle tube. There is a seal on the inner part of the axle tube on either side of the pumpkin. My guess you have worn hub bearings or spindle.

EDIT worn ball joints can cause this also.


----------



## basheroffroad (Dec 26, 2004)

well I refuse to just start replacing parts until I can find out whether or not there actually is a seal or bearing in the end of the axle tube I have heard different things from so many people about it that I don't know who to believe. I know its not the ball joints and it shouldn't be the hub assembly as this was replaced a few months before this problem started and everything was in good condition when the u-joints were replaced


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

basheroffroad;1677627 said:


> well I refuse to just start replacing parts until I can find out whether or not there actually is a seal or bearing in the end of the axle tube I have heard different things from so many people about it that I don't know who to believe. I know its not the ball joints and it shouldn't be the hub assembly as this was replaced a few months before this problem started and everything was in good condition when the u-joints were replaced


No there is no bearing. Its a hollow tube with a seal on the pumpkin end.

The only bearing is the actual hub. It sounds to me like someone didn't tighten the hub nuts right. They usually don't just fall off because there's several pieces. There's a locking pin and 2 nuts.

Jack the front end up and move tire youll be able to see what is moving.

Personally I would take it back and demand they fix it. That's bullsht to even try to tell you that. Ford hubs aren't the easiest todo and if you had someone inexperienced its a good possibility


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Here is the diagram. I am assuming you have a dana 60 but the dana 50 is the same design if you have a very early 02. The inner seal is part #31. Now there is a company that makes an outer seal to keep dirt and grime out of the axle tube but this in no way supports the axle. Axle is supported by the main carrier, spindle and hub.

I was not suggesting throwing parts at it. Real easy to check ball joints and bearings. Jack it up and use a large pry bar under the tire. Should be very little, if any, movement up and down in the ball joints. Then while still lifted try to push top of tire in and out to check bearings.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Seal on the end of the axle tube. And just the hub bearing.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselss;1677638 said:


> Seal on the end of the axle tube. And just the hub bearing.


Fords don't have a seal on the outside. Its on the inside of the pumpkin and just keeps the fluid in the pumpkin. It is a pia to change.

There is a seal on the hub but that is just for vacuum basically. Neither seals support axle


----------



## basheroffroad (Dec 26, 2004)

well I'm glad someone was able to find that diagram I've spent the last few hours searching for a decent diagram that would actually show the whole axle. oh and I have had the hub assembly off since the last time anyone else worked on it so I know it went back on right. I guess I'll just keep the zip tie for now and come spring time I'll start throwing time money at it when I have some to spare. I'm sure it'll need a new hub assembly by that time anyway


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Kimber pm......


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1677640 said:


> Fords don't have a seal on the outside. Its on the inside of the pumpkin and just keeps the fluid in the pumpkin. It is a pia to change.
> 
> There is a seal on the hub but that is just for vacuum basically. Neither seals support axle


On 99-03 solid front axle, the axle seal is on the axle at the end not near the pumpkin. 
The hub seal is a vacuum seal, and protects the inside of the bearing


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

basheroffroad;1677649 said:


> well I'm glad someone was able to find that diagram I've spent the last few hours searching for a decent diagram that would actually show the whole axle. oh and I have had the hub assembly off since the last time anyone else worked on it so I know it went back on right. I guess I'll just keep the zip tie for now and come spring time I'll start throwing time money at it when I have some to spare. I'm sure it'll need a new hub assembly by that time anyway


Did you check the front end? Its not hard to do. All you need is a pry bar and jack


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the wrong diag for a 99-03 solid axle. Fyi


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SS is correct. Here is pdf for your axle from dana. Go to page 22.

http://www2.dana.com/pdf/X510-2.PDF


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Pics are worth 1000 words here.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1677804 said:


> Pics are worth 1000 words here.


you want pics of my rusty hubs and seals?


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

If the ball joints were just done and the upper ball joint grease fittings are still in them, that is your problem. The upper joints come with a plug you install after they are greased.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Is this what your looking for?


----------



## basheroffroad (Dec 26, 2004)

ok just talked to the guys at Riverside Gear there aren't any bearings in the axle the only bearing supporting the axle shaft is the needle bearing in the hub assembly itself. I didn't ask about the outer seal but I will when I call them back to order parts. The person I spoke to there believes it to be either a worn bearing or a worn stub shaft


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

basheroffroad;1679171 said:


> ok just talked to the guys at Riverside Gear there aren't any bearings in the axle the only bearing supporting the axle shaft is the needle bearing in the hub assembly itself. I didn't ask about the outer seal but I will when I call them back to order parts. The person I spoke to there believes it to be either a worn bearing or a worn stub shaft


We already told you this. Did you check the front end out? Its really not that hard to find where the noise is coming from

Other post was right about the grease fittings on the ball joints. But they usually shear off. Ask me how I know lol


----------



## Boyerlandscape (Dec 14, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1679173 said:


> We already told you this. Did you check the front end out? Its really not that hard to find where the noise is coming from
> 
> Other post was right about the grease fittings on the ball joints. But they usually shear off. Ask me how I know lol


Hey, don't know if your still working this issue or not but I had the exact same issue. Needle bearing in the hub. The axle has been banging around in the tube however. There's a few seals in there, the ones closest to the wheel are dust guards, the inner one is a seal that holds the diff fluid in the pumpkin. This us the hardest part of this operation is getting it in evenly without ruining it. The rest is easy. I'd honestly replace the hub, needle bearing, ball joints on axle..carefully inspect the axle for any damage. I swapped mine. If its dented, smooth, or otherwise altered, you'll want to drain n flush the pumpkin of any metal shavings to prevent further damage. Feel free to ask any further questions, I know the ins and outs of this from doing it myself.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

mrv8outboard;1678365 said:


> If the ball joints were just done and the upper ball joint grease fittings are still in them, that is your problem. The upper joints come with a plug you install after they are greased.


Yup. ^^^^^^^.


----------

